# Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2012)

*Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

					In letzter Zeit präsentieren uns viele Hersteller neue CPU-Kühler. Im Januar wird Zalman auf der Consumer Electronics Show eine neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung vorstellen. Diese hat bereits jetzt den CES Innovations Award sicher. Optisch unterscheidet er sich in vielen Bereichen von seinen Vorgängern. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*


----------



## Netboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Die Info kam schon vor 3 Tagen auf HW lux und CB


----------



## Thornscape (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



Netboy schrieb:


> Die Info kam schon vor 3 Tagen auf HW lux und CB


 
Interessant... nicht!
Schön, dass du dein Leben damit ausfüllst, bei zig Hardwareseiten zu vergleichen, wer wann welche News gepostet hat. Wer aber hier bei PCGH liest, freut sich sicher über die Meldung. So kurzlebig ist die Hardwarewelt zum Glück noch nicht, dass die 72 Stunden da einen Unterschied machten und der Kühler bereits wieder vom Markt verschwunden wäre.


----------



## Willforce (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Das Design ist schon mal ansprechend.
Bin auf Tests gespannt. Da ich keine Lust habe selbst eine Wakü zusammenzustellen, würde mir sowas gut gefallen.
Sie muss aber auch ihren Zweck snatändig erfüllen knnen.


----------



## mephimephi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Wenn man den Lüfter nicht austauschen kann, kommt es halt wirklich drauf an, wie die Qualität/Lautstärke von eben diesem verbauten ist.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

400 Watt sind extrem viel. Pcgh bitte schnell testen. Keine mir bekannte CPU hat eine höhere TPD als 150 @Stock. Dieser Kühler sollte also auch bei OC gut kühlen.


----------



## Rollora (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Ohne das Produkt klein reden zu wollen, und vermutlich bin ich einfach noch mit meiner Morgenlaune belastet, aber:
wo ist bei diesem Produkt nochmal die Innovation? All-in One Wasserkühlungen und einsteigerwasserkühlungen gabs ja schon seit minimum 10 Jahren


----------



## S!lent dob (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



Rollora schrieb:


> wo ist bei diesem Produkt nochmal die Innovation?


 
Schau dir mal den "Radiator" an, dann weißt du´s 
Das er rund ist dabei übrigens nicht das außergewöhnliche, bin mal gespannt  wie die Leistung im Verhältniss zum Preis und Lautstärke ist, 400W sind ja mal ne Hausnummer, hoffe der Lüfter regelt von unter 800 U/min bis ins Nirvana und nicht irgendwo ab 1500 U/min bis X . Andererseits hat Zalman ja noch nie was leises gebaut


----------



## DividedStates (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Ich hebe nochmal hervor.



> Andererseits hat Zalman ja noch nie was leises gebaut


----------



## Amigo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Lüfterdrehzahl liegt laut anderen Seiten bei 900-2000 rpm ... immerhin unter 1000... 

Lüfter nicht tauschbar... ist dann für die super Grobmotoriker genau das richtige...


----------



## KonterSchock (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Was sehr geil gewesen wäre, ist Wen der Gummi schlauch, durchsichtig wäre und mit blauer Flüssigkeit befüllt wäre, passend zum blauen Lüfter.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Macht zwar Optisch keinen schlechten aber ich greif dann wieder zur H 100, bin mal auf nen Test gespannt was der Kühler so leisten kann

mfg


----------



## Herb_G (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



> ... und hat bereits den Innovation-Award der  Messe sicher ]... [Der Reserator 3 unterscheidet  sich optisch signifikant von seinen Vorgängern und hat ebenso bereits  einen Award der Messe sicher.



Hmm. Ob das wohl auch auf Olympia übertragbar ist? Einfach alle  Medaillen im Vorneherein "sicher" vergeben, dann kann man sich diesen  Heckmeck und die Milliarden einfach sparen. So bleibt Sport wirklich sauber  und die Sportler müssen sich ihren Körper nicht mir irgendwelchen  Mittelchen ruinieren.


----------



## XXTREME (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Innovation...kein austauschbarer Lüfter, ja das hat einen Preis verdient .


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Es leuchtet Blau. 

Dass es von Zalman ist, wird man wohl auch außerhalb des Gehäuses merken.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Da fällt mir spontan folgendes ein:
Ich: Was ist das?
Zalman: Blaues Licht.
Ich: Und was kann das?
Zalman: Es leuchtet blau!

J.J  Rambo.

Im Leben nicht möglich das man da 400 Watt abführen kann. Die Silent Frage stellt sich da nicht. Schnell mal Corsair anschreiben und sie mal fragen, warum deren H100 nicht mit 800 Watt deklariert wird. Denen traue ich im push-pull Verfahren, mit hauseigenen brüllern natürlich, die 400 Watt zu. 

Aber trotzdem sieht das gute Stück wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Ryle (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Wie ich schon im Luxx geschrieben habe.
Baubedingt durch das "andere" Design, weniger Rohrlänge möglich > somit weniger Kühlleistung des ohnehin schon sehr kompakten Radiators. Und dann ein Lüfter drauf geschnallt der wegen der offenen Bauweise und des nicht vorhandenen Shrouds keinerlei Druck aufbauen kann. Das Ding bläst doch einfach am Radiator "vorbei". Und der größte Fail an dem Ding ist wohl das Material...ein Alu Radiator, really ?

Durch den Aufbau ist auch nur eine Montagerichtung möglich. Wäre echt krass wenn man er tatsächlich als Exhaust verbaut wird, denn dann muss er mit der warmen Gehäuseluft kühlen, bzw. diese am Radiator vorbei blasen und wird im Gehäuse nur den Airflow stören.

Wieso man wegen so einem Ding einen "Innovations" Preis verleiht ist mir ein Rätsel. Klar er sieht anders aus, aber er wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schlechter kühlen als übliche Radiatoren und bietet keinerlei Optionen zu alternativen Lüftern oder gar Sandwich Aufbau- wer die Innovation findet darf sie behalten. Dann noch dieser Marketing Gag mit 400Watt...klar kann er 400Watt "abführen" aber bei welcher Temperatur...?


----------



## Uter (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Andererseits hat Zalman ja noch nie was leises gebaut


 Doch, aber es ist lang her.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Und dann ein Lüfter drauf geschnallt der wegen der offenen Bauweise und des nicht vorhandenen Shrouds keinerlei Druck aufbauen kann. Das Ding bläst doch einfach am Radiator "vorbei".


Ein Shroud baut keinen Druck auf und wie soll der Lüfter an dem Radiator vorbeiblasen, wenn letzterer ihn umschließt?



superseijayin schrieb:


> Und der größte Fail an dem Ding ist wohl das Material...ein Alu Radiator, really ?


Alu ist bei Kompaktkühlungen nichts besonderes. Da sie eh mit hochkonzentriertem Korrosionsschutz befüllt sind, ist das auch kein Problem. Abgesehen davon sehe ich auf dem Bild nur die Lamellen, es könnte durchaus sein, dass das Wasser durch ein Kupferrohr fließt.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Durch den Aufbau ist auch nur eine Montagerichtung möglich. Wäre echt krass wenn man er tatsächlich als Exhaust verbaut wird, denn dann muss er mit der warmen Gehäuseluft kühlen, bzw. diese am Radiator vorbei blasen und wird im Gehäuse nur den Airflow stören.


Bei der Richtung stört er den Airflow eben nicht. Den Nachteil der warmen Luft hat er, den haben aber auch alle Luftkühler und einige andere Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Und dann ein Lüfter drauf geschnallt der wegen der offenen Bauweise und des nicht vorhandenen Shrouds keinerlei Druck aufbauen kann. Das Ding bläst doch einfach am Radiator "vorbei".


 
Made my day....
Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass 15mm Plastik irgendeinen "Windkanaleffekt" bei Lüftern mit Rahmen hätten oder?!
Würde sagen, kauf dir mal einen normalen Ventilator im Baumarkt, setz dich davor und lern ein bisschen was über Luftströmungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Ich hebe nochmal hervor.


 
Zalman war mal DER Passivspezialist.
Damals haben sie aber auch noch nicht behauptet, man könne mit 1x120 mm 400 W bequem abführen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. November 2012)

400W bei der radifläche xD, 120er Lüfter.

Das Design ist zalaman typisch Extravagant, mehr ist das Ding aber auch eben nicht.

Es wird eben doch nur mit Wasser gekocht ^^

Die Kühlung kann bei 400w keinesfalls leise zugehen. ^^

Also wieder mal Schrott den man nicht braucht.


----------



## S!lent dob (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zalman war mal DER Passivspezialist.



War das vor oder nach der letzen Eiszeit, ich weiß nicht mehr genau..... 

Ne, ernsthaft, das ist zwar 100%ig richtig, aber irgendwie kam nach dieser Ära nix leises mehr.
Ohne Tests ist es aber schwerr zu erraten ob der Award wegen dem netten Design oder der wirklich inovativen Technik rüberkam, *Ironiean* auch was Zalman dafür bezahlt hat würd mich interresieren  *ironieaus*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> War das vor oder nach der letzen Eiszeit, ich weiß nicht mehr genau.....



Während. Als Pentium 4 und Athlon die Verbrauchsraten über die 70 W Markte gepusht haben, kam nur noch aktiv für CPUs - und das Eis schmolz 



> Ne, ernsthaft, das ist zwar 100%ig richtig, aber irgendwie kam nach dieser Ära nix leises mehr.



Tjo - die damaligen Entwicklungschefs sind heute wohl als Gründer von Nofan aktiv...



> Ohne Tests ist es aber schwerr zu erraten ob der Award wegen dem netten Design oder der wirklich inovativen Technik rüberkam, *Ironiean* auch was Zalman dafür bezahlt hat würd mich interresieren  *ironieaus*


 
Wenn man sich anguckt, was so alles Preise auf Elektronikausstellungen bekommt... 
Man muss halt wirklich nicht viel anders machen, um zwischen den ewig gleichen Kühlern/Mainboards/Gehäusen/... aufzufallen.


----------



## Jooschka (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Denk' ma, die Innovation liegt in der integrierten Pumpe... Man sieht nämlich keine... oder in der Form/Anordnung der Heatpipes in/um/durch die Lamellen
Oder ist das auch schon 'n alter Hut?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Sie sieht zumindest mal anders aus als die ganzen anderen Kompakt-Waküs.
Die 400W will ich mal bezweifeln. (Ok, könnte sein, dann ist die CPU aber kurz vor der Notabschaltung und der Lärm wird unerträglich sein -> für mich nicht alltagstauglich)

Mir kommen die Schläuche irgendwie arg kurz vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Denk' ma, die Innovation liegt in der integrierten Pumpe... Man sieht nämlich keine... oder in der Form/Anordnung der Heatpipes in/um/durch die Lamellen
> Oder ist das auch schon 'n alter Hut?



Heatpipes wären eine (schwachsinnige) Neuerung, Rohre durch Lamellen sind es nicht. Ringförmige Anordnung der selben auch nur für den PC-Wasserkühlungsbereich, bei z.B. Klimageräten gibts das schon lange (dann typischerweise mit Lüfter in der Mitte statt davor), hier im Forum hat auch schon mal jemand ein derartiges Exemplar für Wakü-Nutzung umfunktioniert.




john201050 schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Schläuche irgendwie arg kurz vor.


 
Sollte bis zur Rückwand reichen und das ist der bevorzugte Einbauort. Zulange Schläuche führen ihrerseits zu Platzproblemen.


----------



## MaggerHD (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman mit neuer All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Reserator 3 - Innovations-Award bereits sicher*

Was kann Zalman eigentlich, irgendwie haben die nur fail-Lüfter. Laut und hässlich... wie hält sich diese Firma?


----------

